# Ru Pauls Drag Race Full Eps online...



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 11, 2009)

cause every girl needs a drag queen fairy god mother... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These bitches are FE-YIERCE!

YouTube - RuPaul's Drag Race E02 Pt.1/5 Girl Groups

you can watch the whole episode 

RuPaul's Drag Race | Video Clips, Watch Full Episodes Online | Logo Online

nina.jpg (image)


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love Rupaul ...His makeup is always Flawless when applied and he is so much cuter than MsJay...well everyone is...so bad comparison...But love RuPaul!! Work IT!! he does...


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 12, 2009)

For real girl I was watching this yesterday! This is my show! These girls are *well beyond* fierce! The makeup is always on point and it's MAC! RuPal is a gorgeous person! Did you see her on the first episode without drag? I was stunned. Beautiful!

My favorite show, my last was BLUSH lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah he is a good looking guy ...makes for even better looking woman


----------



## ticki (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm such a freaking drag hag!  I love this show to death.  Work it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

THANK YOU!!!!!!! I want to watch the show so bad but don't get the channel it comes on. 

I love RuPaul- total fashionista.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the show, but I can not stand the freaking filter that they use! It's so blurry.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^ Yeah, I don't get the blurs.
I'm always so giddy when I see them applying their MAC makeup.
I just watched the Viva Glam episode... the ending with Ongina was so sad. 





I'm glad they eliminated that really bitchy black drag queen.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 27, 2009)

ohhh i loooove this show! i saw the viva glam episode, too. i think my boyfriend may have even snuck a peek from behind his computer a few times. he wants me to think he doesn't enjoy the ridiculous television i watch...


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG!!  Where have I been??  I just heard about this show today when I watched my DVR'ed episode of The View.  Rupaul was a guest today (as *him*self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I ran to look it up.  Unfortunately, we don't have LOGO in my area, but it's great to be able to get this online!

I just love drag queens.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 4, 2009)

it was on vh1 last night.


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw the episode last night where the butch girls became more womenly on VH1, lucky the hubby didnt see what I was watching.  He would have said "Wtf!... no wonder your makeup is always _clown-ish_".  lol

But Ongina was voted off.  Is he/she (what's the correct wording for drags; I'm assuming "she") Filipino or Janpanese.  She has the Japan sun tattooed but she sounds & looks Filipino.

RuPaula said last night *"If you can't love yourself, then how the hell can you love someone else".*  Aw, the way he said it was so funny.  But every time people tell me that, I think of RuPaul and his flawless face.  And when RuPaul said that the ladies were using thier "Mac Kits", I freaked out!  But I wish they would show the products more.

Oh, another thing I wanted to bring up...
Do ya'll think drags are really watching this show???
B/c the otherday I was at an event for my job and this drag dude came out of the elevator and OH HELL NAH... he needs to be watchin some of Drag Race. lol, I was willing to redo his make up and clothing while standing in the elevator with him (but I kept my mouth shut).  He looked like a guy in a wig & red lipstick, NOT drag.  I love my drags, but make your work look fab (not blah).


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 19, 2009)

I love this show! The filter they use makes u wonder if they would look really bad in normal lighting or something?lol I don't get the idea behind it. It's really really noticable.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_But Ongina was voted off. Is he/she (what's the correct wording for drags; I'm assuming "she") 

Oh, another thing I wanted to bring up...
Do ya'll think drags are really watching this show???

B/c the otherday I was at an event for my job and this drag dude came out of the elevator and OH HELL NAH... 
...He looked like a guy in a wig & red lipstick, NOT drag._

 
"She" would be the correct pronoun, especially, when the Girlz are "In face". The term "Queen/s" is always more preferable to the term "Drag/s".

And Yes...any Queen who is worth her weight in _Glitter and Sequins_, who takes her role as a Queen seriously, and is serious about the business watches this show!!! 

Two of my good Girlfriends were just in the last one, _Landa Lakes_ and _Sandra O. NoShi-Di'n't_. 


















_^ Landa Lakes_ is our, reigning, Royal Grand Duchess here in San Francisco.

Anyone who _looks_ like a "Guy" in a wig and red lipstick, probably isn't that serious about the craft and has no clue as to what they're doing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I, personally, write these types off as either Trannies or Transvestites, but never, never, ever Drag Queens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course, all "Drag" runs the gamut, and is debatable as to what is considered serious drag.
As it is as serious as one wants it to be...really! 





There are vast differences between _Drag Queens, Female impersonators, _and_ Gender Illusionists. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

As far as the show's production values and the filters being used...it's RuPaul who's feeling she's needing them. That's all I will say 'cuz I'd never say a bad word about RuRu.

I am having a LOT of trouble with her overexposed photography shots of her though, I think they're unnecessary. 

Having said that - it should give you some insight as to why there are filters up the yin yang! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And besides - be thankful they're implimenting the _smoke 'n' mirrors_ on these Queens...have you ever seen Drag Queens out in the broad Daylight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is the equivalent to being under all those camara lights on the show!
It's a bitch! 
_And, of course, you never want to break the spell!_


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope Nina Flowers wins! 
I personally think that when it comes to the craft of drag, she really has it down.
I love her edginess and style. But she has such an adorable personality out of drag.

But I wouldn't be surprised if Bebe took the prize. She has the attitude and showmanship.

Like the judges have said, Vanessa makes a pretty woman, but that's about it for me.

DAMN IT! Why couldn't I be born a guy so I could be a drag queen? lol


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 20, 2009)

omg. I just discovered this show the other day, and I have to say: I'm in love.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in love with Ru's dragracing-esque photos during the opening. The hot pink catsuit + white boots are so hot looking! She screams Pamela Anderson and Mariah Carey in her ''Loverboy'' video. I love that look. 

I do love Nina Flowers too but I'd rather see a total girly girl glam bomb win it I think.


----------



## RealWomanFan (Mar 22, 2009)

Why do drag queens have to be gay? Are there any straight men that do drag? I mean, that would be real acting.And Ru Paul is a total freak. Why would a man get fake implants? What's the purpose of men dressing of as women anyway? How come we don't see any shows like this of women dressing up as men? Our society is going to hell in a handbasket.

And for the people asking why the show looks so fuzzy and out of focus- it's a filter they use on the cameras that help hide the masculine features of the performers(they do the same thing for Barbara Walters' t.v. interviews). It's because the guys are totally nasty.


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm not gay, though I'm not straight either. I'm gender blind, though I do prefer women over men. While, I don't necessarily do drag, I do LOOOVE looking androgynous.

I will let anyone call me what gender pronoun they prefer. I get he and she all the time. 

Also, you don't _have_ to be gay to do drag, it's just that most of them are comfortable enough with themselves to do it. I have a few friends who do drag and are straight.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love love love Ru Paul!!!  Her makeup is always AMAZING!!!!!  I have to watch this show and get some makeup ideas!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RealWomanFan* 

 
_Why do drag queens have to be gay? Are there any straight men that do drag? I mean, that would be real acting.And Ru Paul is a total freak. Why would a man get fake implants? What's the purpose of men dressing of as women anyway? How come we don't see any shows like this of women dressing up as men? Our society is going to hell in a handbasket.

And for the people asking why the show looks so fuzzy and out of focus- it's a filter they use on the cameras that help hide the masculine features of the performers(they do the same thing for Barbara Walters' t.v. interviews). It's because the guys are totally nasty._

 

is you fo' reals?

there are drag kings, but I'm sure the reason it's not as popular as drag queens is because drag queens are usually supposed to imitate divas, which means real showmanship, over-the-top-ness, and extravagance, which honestly is quite more entertaining than seeing a bunch of chicks in suits and fake beards, imo.
Drag queens really put themselves out there in the public eye/ media.
that's why some drag queens are so iconic. 

But, yeah, they exist.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought drag kings were women dressing up as men? Or is that different?

And I have a feeling I'll become one of the women who as drag queens someday.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I thought drag kings were women dressing up as men? Or is that different?_

 
No, you're right.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RealWomanFan* 

 
_Why do drag queens have to be gay? Are there any straight men that do drag? I mean, that would be real acting.And Ru Paul is a total freak. Why would a man get fake implants? What's the purpose of men dressing of as women anyway? How come we don't see any shows like this of women dressing up as men? Our society is going to hell in a handbasket.

And for the people asking why the show looks so fuzzy and out of focus- it's a filter they use on the cameras that help hide the masculine features of the performers(they do the same thing for Barbara Walters' t.v. interviews). It's because the guys are totally nasty._

 






 Of course there are straight men who do drag. And even if there weren't, do you honestly think being a Drag Queen is something that you can just wake up and do? 
el. oh. el.


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I thought drag kings were women dressing up as men? Or is that different?

And I have a feeling I'll become one of the women who as drag queens someday._

 
Bio-queens. They're women who dress as men who dress as women. Those are always fun. I've only seen two in my life, but they're just as vivacious as real drag queens.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rudyru* 

 
_Bio-queens. They're women who dress as men who dress as women. Those are always fun. I've only seen two in my life, but they're just as vivacious as real drag queens._

 
Wut?!

I want to be a Bio-Queen when I grow up.

AND YAY FOR BEBE! .... _even though i wanted nina to win._


I can't get that Cover Girl song out of my head, either,


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought they were Faux Queens? 

I'm pretty disappointed Nina didn't win- she was so damn fierce and awesome! Even my mom was getting into the whole finale


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanted Nina to win I thought she was the best one!....Those "crazy eyes" Bebe would do when she walked down the catwalk were so creepy, they bothered me to no end.....and it was hilarious when the director of the video told her to work the eyes and then kept saying but "not so crazy".


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 26, 2009)

I knew BeBe was going to win. They were grooming her from day one. :/

But I watched it anyway, just for Nina.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
I can't get that Cover Girl song out of my head, either,_

 

Me too. and I can never listen to Say My Name by Destiny's Child the same again.


----------



## malaviKat (Apr 19, 2009)

shannel was my favourite.... i just loved her makeup and thought everything about her was smoking hot.  (every so often my boyfriend would pay attention to the show when I had it on... and he grudgingly admitted that some aspects of it were pretty interesting. i think a lot of that had to do with shannel.)


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Apr 19, 2009)

I love this show. Lol. I was watching it with my best friend and we watched one episode and she said there not pretty and i'm like WTF. I think it was the girl group. And i guess because they were out of there element they didnt look as good. but those girls are fucking gorgeous. Especially shannel, jade and rebecca.


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Season 2 has started!  Yay!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2010)

The first episode of season 2 premiered tonight and was hilarious and raw!
The lipsync-for-your-life segment was unlike any in season 1 and I can't believe these ladies whipped out the moves they did in the first episode!!!!

And I really like-like project runway recently-that they added a behind the scenes 30 minute aftershow to show us what they couldn't show in an hour! That drama was alcohol fueled and ridiculous! Queens+alcohol=Petty Mean Spirited Teen Idiot Girls. lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't wait for the burlesque challenge! It should be a lot of fun to watch- especially since Dita von Teese is a guest judge.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not liking Tyra at all.  She's horrible.  You can't want to be the next drag superstar with no personality.  Ick!  Go back home already!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_I'm not liking Tyra at all.  She's horrible.  You can't want to be the next drag superstar with no personality.  Ick!  Go back home already!_

 
OMG Yesh~laziest, bitchiest queen on there! Has no stimulus to anything, she's a 2nd Rebecca!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_I'm not liking Tyra at all.  She's horrible.  You can't want to be the next drag superstar with no personality.  Ick!  Go back home already!_

 
I agree!!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 10, 2010)

do you guys think they really wear nyx on the show? i haven't seen a good shot of the actual makeup their using whenever they show everyone getting ready. whatever their wearing looks soooo pigmented and pretty.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey xOo* 

 
_do you guys think they really wear nyx on the show? i haven't seen a good shot of the actual makeup their using whenever they show everyone getting ready. whatever their wearing looks soooo pigmented and pretty._

 
I've wondered the same thing.  I know NYX has some very nice products but these ladies have a helluva smoke and mirrors act to pull off.  Every time they are doing their makeup I'm all up on the screen looking for new techniques, lol!  I love the look of the dark cut crease against a pale/neutral lid color for some reason.  I really miss Miss Nina Loca and all her face painting skills


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 12, 2010)

This show is my crack!!!! I don't have any absolute favorites at the moment, but I feel like this season has a lot more bitchy divas than last season... which is really saying something!

I'm kind of disappointed that MAC is no longer sponsoring. NYX is still cool, though.


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank goodness for Nor'easters. We were pretty much snowed in last week, so I spent my days and night chanel surfing. I'm so glad that I found this show! 

Years ago, on spring break my senior year I went to MIA, I met a queen on the beach and she invited me to a show. It was so fun! I had no idea that such performances was such a big to-do all over. I know a sound crazy, but it's the truth. I really enjoyed the show I saw in person and watching the show on TV.

Tati is my fave, she said it best "Sweet in the streets, a freak in the sheets!"


----------



## Melxo (Feb 16, 2010)

OMG A SEASON 2!?!?!? I LOVE YOU LADIES!!

I was all about Onjina!! 

I LOVED Her.. 

She got me into MAC!


----------



## sinergy (Feb 17, 2010)

well i missed all of season one, but started watching from the beginning of season 2 and i am completely hooked!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it! a few of the guys that i cut hair for do shows and have been asking me to come see them perform so i can meet their drag mommas..there is a big one coming up soon with a queen from dallas who they are all excited to watch in march and i am going to try and go. they know i am obsessed with makeup so i cannot wait!! 


and btw...the disco/chicken commericals were freakin hilarious to watch


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got into this show late as well, I've caught up by watching season 1 on-line. It's on Logo's website, click here:  RuPaul's Drag Race | Video Clips, Watch Full Episodes Online | Logo TV.

I'm totally checking out Shannel when I go to Vegas in April. Ms. Ongina and Ms. Nina Flowers, love you!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_well i missed all of season one, but started watching from the beginning of season 2 and i am completely hooked!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it! a few of the guys that i cut hair for do shows and have been asking me to come see them perform so i can meet their drag mommas..there is a big one coming up soon with a queen from dallas who they are all excited to watch in march and i am going to try and go. they know i am obsessed with makeup so i cannot wait!! 


and btw...the disco/chicken commericals were freakin hilarious to watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad Mystique is out and gone. Bitched and made too many excuses. Next I hope it's either Raven or Morgan--I dislike me some know-it-all queens.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought this episode was so funny, maybe the best out of the two seasons.  I think right now JuJu and Pandora are my favs.  I think they have the best personalities. I love Jessica too but i don't know...  Although I'm glad Mystique. Summers. Madison. went home, I really don't like the Mystique hate they showed.  They are all bitches to each other so why single her out?  Just because she's big?  Not cool.


----------



## .Ice (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_I wanted Nina to win I thought she was the best one!....*Those "crazy eyes" Bebe would do when she walked down the catwalk were so creepy, they bothered me to no end*.....and it was hilarious when the director of the video told her to work the eyes and then kept saying but "not so crazy"._

 
Thank God i'm not the only one who would notice this and yell "HAM" (Hot Ass Mess) at the screen. She would do some crazy ass OTT facial expressions especially in the mouth.... I love her but... NO!

As for season 2, I don't like how those girls were getting on Mystique because of her weight. Hell I don't even like her, but they kept clowning on her weight every chance they got, especially that Raven character. Some of those chicks are rather unfortunate looking coughpandoraboxxcough, and like 2 others lmao.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 1, 2010)

Sonique didn't stand out to me. SO it wasn't much of a loss when she left. Anybody else feel that way?


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 4, 2010)

Guilty pleasures, this show. I warned my hubby and teenage son that I had the tv for the day and then played season I, one after the other. It amused me to catch them sneaking peeks at the tv around their computer monitors.


And Nina should have won, absolutely adored her. Bebe just freaked me out with the way she would move her face.

Anyone have links to tutes on how to do a "Nina" style eyes?


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 4, 2010)

HOW HAVE IS MISSED THIS SHOW!!!!!??????

I am in love with Divine, he's the ultimate style queen for me, trashy, nasty dirty and has eyebrows you could carve a turkey with! <3 

I had no idea Ru Paul even had a show!!! :O I was just aware of his music career until about 10 minutes ago! :O 

You've given me something to watch this weekend! Thanks guys!


----------



## mahonereh (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought Sonique was very beautiful, but her attitude was not. I think my favorite at the moment is probably Tait/Tatiana. She's so adorable and pretty. 

Oh, and I can't forget JuJu, she is fabulous! I love her.


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to agree, Sonique is cute, but her attitude sucks. I like the cast as a whole, Tatianna is my fave though. 

I don't think the cast is as fierce as they were last season...anyone agree?

Last seaon we had some DIVA'S..Nina, Ongina, Shannel...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 15, 2010)

Whoop Morgan's out!


----------



## .Ice (Mar 21, 2010)

Who saw the 3/15 episode? I was dying laughing when Tyra Sanchez got on stage to perform Rupaul's song... His voice was deeeeep, and he was struggling to make it higher but failed miserably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the link: Sling - Rocker Chicks Bonus - Tyra Sanchez - Video clip from RuPaul's Drag Race on LOGO


*LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol. I don't even think Tyra tries when it comes to her voice. It just destroys the illusion, especially becuase she's a real pretty girl. 

Tyra voice is just as bad as Jade's tuck. Rupaul can't stand it. Lol 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Ice* 

 
_Who saw the 3/15 episode? I was dying laughing when Tyra Sanchez got on stage to perform Rupaul's song... His voice was deeeeep, and he was struggling to make it higher but failed miserably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the link: Sling - Rocker Chicks Bonus - Tyra Sanchez - Video clip from RuPaul's Drag Race on LOGO


*LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*_


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG!! Season2? :O 
Oh to be an american and not catch these things a year late!! 
Who were you guys routing for to win season 1?


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

i was routing 4 nina season 1and thank god morgan went, she was way too stuck up. this season i like raven and jessica.


----------

